# Spanish, King, Sunfish - 20 Apr 13



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Did some trolling this afternoon in the stiff North wind. Tons of small Spanish around. You could load up on them right now if you are fishing for them. Managed to get my first king of the season. I did not weigh him but would guess about 15-18 pounds. All fish caught on trolled cigar minnows in 30-65 feet of water. Saw a couple Loggerheads and one huge Leatherback but no cobia on any of them. Also, had a run in with an Ocean Sunfish in 45 feet of water...pretty cool sight to see for sure.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice catch Will


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome man!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That thing is creepy!


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

nice haul


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks for the report, just what i needed. heading out tom.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Id love to see a sunfish from the yak. very cool.

A few years ago while fishing with a customer of mine, we saw one that let us bring the boat right up to him where they could pet it. It would be super cool to be water level with him.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

How big was the sunfish ???????


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would guess 5-6' from head to tail but really could not say for sure. The remoras with it were pretty massive. I caught one and it was definitely pushing close to 3'


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats awesome. I ran the sandbar for a few hours and saw two Ling. Funny because I had spent the previous night making dusters? Where did fish if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Okaloosa Island


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool! Good to know the Kings are starting to show! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Another sunfish sighting. Cool. I wonder if its the same one Blackjeep saw in Navarre last Sat, or a different one. Nice job on the king, spanish. I might try trolling a cig a little tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & great table fare, thanks for sharing.

Those Mola's can get HUGE.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice report. Nice photos too.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job on the catching. Really nice sunfish pics!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome report Im taking a boat load of ********* out next weekend and catching Spanish should keep them busy.Had a big sunfish pop up beside the boat years ago while bottom fishing off Savannah my cousin almost crapped himself and fell off the cooler he was sitting on as we both at first glance thought it was the dorsal of a big shark it was rubbing all up against the side of the boat and hung around for about a minute the swam off. Saw one actually leap out of the water another time which really suprised me as I didnt think they could swim fast enough to do that but seeing is believing.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

They say they can get over 2,000 lbs


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report - great sunfish pics. Very cool


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We made the trip out to Nav from FWB looking for cobia. I think we might have passed by you. We came across 5 sunfish(1 was massive, 8 fr from tip to tip), 1 leatherback and a few loggerheads. We got some go pro footage of the larger one. Truly an unique experience.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man, thanks for the report! How ya cookin the Spanish and king??


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

I put a light coat of olive oil on the spanish and sprinkle some McCormick Grill Mates Steakhouse Onion Burger seasoning and then bake them. I just recently got a smoker and I'm gonna try to make some smoked fish dip with the king.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great pics , nice king!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is the video from the other day:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhIpzpZgWx0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pics! That Sunfish is really cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice catch thank you For sharing.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, nice recipe. Sounds good!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

cool pics of the sunfish. ran into one a couple years ago at Navarre.


----------

